# Backroom location labels



## PogDog (Sep 24, 2021)

Alright, they took the ability to create and print backroom location labels out of MyWork, but I can't find it in MyDay. 

Anyone have any ideas to create and print locations?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2021)

i think it is under print batches in myday. 
there was a comment made on workbench on the right side.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Sep 24, 2021)

I had to do one today.  It's on My Day but at the bottom icon tools. Location management.


----------

